# 150m Würfe mit Montage in der Brandung



## Platte (7. Dezember 2004)

Hallo.
Ich bin seit ettlichen jahren u.a. begeisterter Brandungsangler.
Meine Frage:Was kann oder muss ich machen um mit Einzel-Montage und Köder
eine Wurfweite von 150m zu bekommen.
Ich weiß, das es möglich ist, da ich genügend Leute kenne die es schaffen.
Leider bekomm ich beim Nachfragen immer nur die Antworten:

Viel Üben
Das ist die Technik
Du brauchst anderes Gerät
Du brauchst andere Geflochtene
So Weit brauchst Du nur selten
Ja. Das hilft mir alles nicht weiter, aus folgenden Gründen:
Zu 1. Ich und Kollegen üben ständig auf der Wiese und in der Brandung.
Leider ohne Erfolg
Zu 2. Wie soll man Technik ändern, wenn man keinen hat, der einen es
richtig zeigt?
Zu 3. Am Gerät liegt es eindeutig nicht, da ein Experten-Werfer mit meinen
Gerät mir Farben beim Wurf gezeigt hat, die ich nur beim Bespulen
jemals sah.
Zu 4. Habe sämtliche Geflochtene durchprobiert. Steigerung ja, aber nur 
um ca.10m gegenüber Monofiler.
Zu 5. Das ist mir alles klar, aber es gibt Bedingungen, die ich oft genug Erlebt
habe wo mir die Weite gefehlt hatte um an den Fisch zu kommen.

Ich bin wirklich kein Angler der nur draußen fischen muss, deswegen bitte keine Antworten wie: Der Fisch kommt eh in der Dämmerung über die Rinnen o.
Habe schon in der Keule super gefangen wo andere den
Fisch Überwurfen haben.
Oder Ähnliches.
Ich weiß dieses alles und brauche wirklich einen Tipp wie ich eine Wurfweite von mind.150m mit Montage in der Brandung mit Vorfach bekomme.
Ich Werfe ohne Montage mitlerweise 150m ohne Gegenwind.
Wenn ich sehr kurzes Einzelvorfach mit Bait-Clip Einhänger verwende und nur 1 Wattwurm sich darauf befindet singt die Weite leider auf 135m.

Für einen Tipp währe ich Euch sehr Dankbar wie oder wo oder was ich tun kann.
Bin mitlerweile sehr verzweifelt,:c weil ich mich einfach Festgewurfen habe bei meiner Weite.
Gruß Platte


----------



## Karsten01 (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 150m Würfe mit Montage in der Brandung*

#h Es ist natürlich sehr schwer Dir auf diesem Weg zu erklären wie Du auf die Weite von 150m kommst.Wende (fallst Du es noch nicht ausprobiert hast)den Pendelwurf an,und dann heißt es(es ist nun mal so)üben,üben und nochmals üben.Versuche jemanden aufzugabeln der diesen Wurf beherrscht,denn allein wird es nichts!!!Du schaffst das schon.

Viel Glück wünscht Dir 
Karsten.


----------



## Koschi (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 150m Würfe mit Montage in der Brandung*

Is schon schwer im Board zu beantworten, besser wäre - wie Du sagst - Training am Wasser mit einem, der es vormacht und Tips gibt. Aber ein paar persönliche Tips gehen schon:

1. Nimm gedrehte Fireline 0,12 und gedrehte Vorfachschnur (Tragkraft entscheidet, aber so 0,30 muss das werden) - Finger tapen oder sonst wie schützen!

2. Nimm ein Vorfach, das nach unten clippt, z.B. Kaskade, wenn Du als Nachläufer angeln möchtest oder Klappum - die fliegen am besten. Nicht zu lang bauen, für echte Weite sind bei mir 50 cm für das gesamte Vorfach Maximum.

3. Weniger ist mehr. Weniger Wirbel, weniger Perlen, max. 4mm, 1-2 Stk. reichen.

4. Nimm Anlauf. Lass das Vorfach bis zur Rolle herab hängen, lege es nach hinten ab. Gehe so lange langsam nach vorne bis Rute und Schnur eine Linie bilden. Dreh Dich um ung guck Dir das (geile) Meer an. Mach 2-3 Schritte in Richtung Wasser, während Du die Rute mit Gewalt nach vorne reisst - der rechte Arm drückt UND der linke Arm zieht (beides ist wichtig, Konzentration).

5. Zieh die Rute durch, bis die Spitze das Wasser berührt, und nimm sie dann wieder leicht hoch, damit die Schnur besser ablaufen kann.

6. Gerätetips nich, sagst ja, alles gut.   

Viel Glück. Und ich kann es mir nicht sparen: üben, üben, üben (Hanteltraining schadet auch nie - Brandungsangeln ist Sport).


----------



## petipet (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 150m Würfe mit Montage in der Brandung*

*@Koschi, *unterschreibe ich alles:

_2. Nimm ein Vorfach, das nach unten clippt, z.B. Kaskade, wenn Du als Nachläufer angeln möchtest oder Klappum - die fliegen am besten. Nicht zu lang bauen, für echte Weite sind bei mir 50 cm für das gesamte Vorfach Maximum.

3. Weniger ist mehr. Weniger Wirbel, weniger Perlen, max. 4mm, 1-2 Stk. reichen.

4. Nimm Anlauf. Lass das Vorfach bis zur Rolle herab hängen, lege es nach hinten ab. Gehe so lange langsam nach vorne bis Rute und Schnur eine Linie bilden. Dreh Dich um ung guck Dir das (geile) Meer an. Mach 2-3 Schritte in Richtung Wasser, während Du die Rute mit Gewalt nach vorne reisst - der rechte Arm drückt UND der linke Arm zieht (beides ist wichtig, Konzentration).

5. Zieh die Rute durch, bis die Spitze das Wasser berührt, und nimm sie dann wieder leicht hoch, damit die Schnur besser ablaufen kann._​_---------------------------------------------------------------------------_

_ 
Besser kann man es nicht beschreiben.

Gruß...Peter#h 


_


----------



## Platte (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 150m Würfe mit Montage in der Brandung*

Das hört sich alles sehr gut an. Die Vorfächer die Du beschreibst habe ich. Die Technik die Du sagst mache ich ähnlich.Was mir aufgefallen ist in Deiner richtig gut ausführlichen Beschreibung, das die Rute nach dem Wurf fast das Wasser berührt. Kann es sein, das ich zu früh Loslasse? Bei mir ist die Rutenspitze nach dem Wurf eher 1m über der Wasseroberfläche.Einen Richtigen "Werfer" habe ich leider nicht zur Verfügung, der es mir Beibringen könnte.


----------



## Koschi (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 150m Würfe mit Montage in der Brandung*

Peitsch mal bis zum Ende durch, kann nur weiter werden.


----------



## C.K. (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 150m Würfe mit Montage in der Brandung*

Bin zwar kein Crack in dieser Richtung, wenn ich aber eins gemerkt habe, ist es dem Gerät gnadenlos zu vertrauen und dann die Rute voll durchzuziehen!

Dachte immer ich würde es tun, bis ich auf Fehmarn mal einen Spezi getroffen habe. Er schaute sich meine Technik an, schüttelte den Kopf und sagte mir dann das ich die Rute nur zu 60% durchziehen würde. Die fehlenden 40% fehlten mir dann in der Weite. Habe aber dann noch lange unter seinen Beisein gebraucht, bis ich dem Gerät mehr vetrauen schenken konnte. :q:q Hat sich aber gelohnt, nachher konnte ich deutlich weiter werfen.


----------



## haukep (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 150m Würfe mit Montage in der Brandung*

Zieh einfach mal volle Elle durch und wenn die Rute knackt, war es eine schlechte und der Hersteller kann sie sich sonstwohin stecken....
Ansonsten mache ich es immer so, dass ich den Köder auf dem Strand ablege und ein paar Schritte auf das Wasser zulaufe, bevor ich die Rute auflade. "Auflade" ist auch schon das Stichwort, denn Du musst die Rute unbedingt aufladen, sonst landet der Köder viel zu fürh wieder. Ich habe z.B. eine World Champion II, die ich auch bei Windstille mit mind. 170 Gramm voll durchziehen muss, damit die Rute sich zumindest einigermaßen auflädt.

Mit der Geflochtene komme ich so auch auf die angesporchenen 150 Meter und mehr!


----------



## Kalle (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 150m Würfe mit Montage in der Brandung*

kauf dir mal einen schnurzähler und werfe, du wirst merken, je öfter du wirfst, desto weiter kommst du.!!! .....und richtig was hauke sagt, du musst die rute voll aufladen, sonst bekommst du keine weite.
die meisten benutzen gewichte um die 170-200g und mehr....


----------



## haukep (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 150m Würfe mit Montage in der Brandung*

@Kalle: Wobei Du noch den Vorteil hast, dass Du eindeutig mehr Kraft hast als ich


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 150m Würfe mit Montage in der Brandung*

Hauke wir müssen mal auf die Weide!!!! Das will ich wissen, ob wir unterschiedliche Weiten haben.......


----------



## haukep (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 150m Würfe mit Montage in der Brandung*

Wie meinst Du das mit der unterschiedlichen? Du wirfst doch bestimmt auch ordentlich weit oder?

Aber davon ab - können wir gerne mal machen  Wann und Wo? (Voll das Duell )


----------



## Ossipeter (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 150m Würfe mit Montage in der Brandung*

Lasst uns an dem Duell mal teilhaben! )


----------



## haukep (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 150m Würfe mit Montage in der Brandung*

Willst Du mitkommen, oder nur nen Bericht?


----------



## Bellyboatangler (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 150m Würfe mit Montage in der Brandung*

Vielleicht liegt es am falschen Gewicht. Probiere doch mal unterschiedliche Gewichte. Jede Rute ist anders. Fange lieber mit kleineren Gewichten an. Meine da ab 100g. Ist nur damit Du mehr Uebung bekommst.

Mit 200g kannst nicht den ganzen Abend werfen. Die besten Wurfweiten erreiche ich bei 150-170g. Werfe allerdings auch bis zu 230g. Meine Finger sind etweder immer 3 fach getaeppt oder durch einen Lederhandschuh geschuetzt.

Casting Gruppen werfen in der Regel mit 2 oz (56g) und 4 oz (112g).

Es kann aber auch  an der Schnurstaerke liegen. Wenn Du dickere Schnur benutzt, kannst auch groessere Bleie nehmen!
Oder es liegt an der Handstellung. Schau Dir mal unter Movies auf dieser Seite! Dort sind verschiedene Wurfstile erkennbar! Finde deinen


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 150m Würfe mit Montage in der Brandung*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Wie meinst Du das mit der unterschiedlichen? Du wirfst doch bestimmt auch ordentlich weit oder?
> 
> Aber davon ab - können wir gerne mal machen  Wann und Wo? (Voll das Duell )



Naja ich werde mit Sicherheit ohne Vorfach ü100, aber ich weiß nicht genau wie weit. Ich will das jetzt testen. Und dann möchte ich den Unterschied mit Deiner geflochtenen sehen und evtl. mit Deinem Knüppel schwingen.


----------



## xbxmxnn (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 150m Würfe mit Montage in der Brandung*

Also, steht jetzt irgendwo ein Duell der Weitschmeißer an? Ich möchte auch mit...!


----------



## Ralf-H (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 150m Würfe mit Montage in der Brandung*

Moin,

zu Hauke:
_Ich habe z.B. eine World Champion II, die ich auch bei Windstille mit mind. 170 Gramm voll durchziehen muss, damit die Rute sich zumindest einigermaßen auflädt.
_
Die W.C.II habe ich auch - geht mir auch so. Unter 200g bekomme ich die kaum vernünftig aufgeladen. Fotos haben gezeigt, daß sich das Teil mit 170g kaum biegt - ist echt ein Knüppel. Mit 220g klappt das dann schon besser (mit Vorfach 170m, ohne 190m). Hab´ früher mit Cormoran Black Star gefischt, die macht bei 160g schon einen ziemlichen Flitzebogen und bringt auch 160m. 
*Platte*: Die ganze Zusammenstellung muß einfach zu DIR passen. Wie groß bist Du? Wie kräftig bist Du? Danach sollte man sich SEIN optimales Wurfgewicht ausmälern und danach die entsprechende Rute auswählen, die sich mit DEINEM Wurfgewicht vernünftig aufladen läßt. Mir persönlich ist die W.C.II schon fast zu hart - 220g den ganzen Abend zu schleudern kann schon echt in Streß ausarten - Muskelkater hab´ich fast immer nach so einem Tag. Welche Brandungsruten hast Du? Welche Bleiform benutzt Du? Ich hab´da gewaltige Unterschiede festgestellt. Für mich bringt die "echte" Birnenform die besten Weiten, die sogenannten "Weitwurfbleie" sind meist Schrott und eiern beim Wurf, was weniger Weite bringt.
Das Gerät ist, wie schon erwähnt nur die halbe Miete (wenn überhaupt). Die Technik (siehe die schöne Beschreibung oben) ist mindestens so wichtig. Also, Du kommst nicht drumrum: ÜBEN, ÜBEN, ÜBEN.

Viel Spaß
Ralf


----------



## haukep (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 150m Würfe mit Montage in der Brandung*

@Ralf H.: Da muss man sich doch nur die Natur anschauen! Die beste aerodynamische Form hat ein Wassertropfen... #6


----------



## haukep (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 150m Würfe mit Montage in der Brandung*

Also, da das Interesse an so einem "Weitwerfen" ja stetig zu steigen scheint, werde ich wohl mal einen eigenen Thread dafür eröffnen. Wir können ja dann mal schauen, wer sich dafür so alles begeistern kann und wirklich Lust hat sich mal zu treffen und das mal zu testen....


----------



## Platte (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 150m Würfe mit Montage in der Brandung*

Danke Euch allen für Eure tollen Berichte.
Meldet Euch mal wenn Ihr Werfen wollt. Wenn ich Zeit habe schließe ich mich gerne an. Ich denke mal das ist das einzige was mir noch helfen kann.
Ich fische übrigens World Champion II mit Daiwa Turnament 5000 und Competition Surf mit Dega System XM 10000.Weiteste Würfe sind bei mir mit 180g - 200g Wurfgewicht.
Andere Rutenlängen sind auch nicht mein Ding. Habe damals bei den Elefantentreffen viele Ruten geworfen. Schade das es abgesetzt wurden ist.Dort konnte man sich echt mal eine passende Rute suchen womit man am besten klar kam.
Gruß Platte


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 150m Würfe mit Montage in der Brandung*

Hauke macht die Orga für dieses Wiesnweitwurfevent #6


----------



## haukep (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 150m Würfe mit Montage in der Brandung*



			
				Platte schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Euch allen für Eure tollen Berichte.
> Meldet Euch mal wenn Ihr Werfen wollt. Wenn ich Zeit habe schließe ich mich gerne an. Ich denke mal das ist das einzige was mir noch helfen kann.
> Ich fische übrigens World Champion II mit Daiwa Turnament 5000 und Competition Surf mit Dega System XM 10000.Weiteste Würfe sind bei mir mit 180g - 200g Wurfgewicht.
> Andere Rutenlängen sind auch nicht mein Ding. Habe damals bei den Elefantentreffen viele Ruten geworfen. Schade das es abgesetzt wurden ist.Dort konnte man sich echt mal eine passende Rute suchen womit man am besten klar kam.
> Gruß Platte



Schau mal in dem anderen Thread - dort kannst Du Dich anmelden


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: 150m Würfe mit Montage in der Brandung*

Mal ne ganz doofe Frage: 
Warum eigentlich werfen und nicht werfen lassen??
Irgendwo habe ich mal so ne Art Rakete bei den englischen Brandungsspezies gesehen. 
Soweit muss man ja nicht gehen.
Aber mit einer vernünftigen Armbrust müsste man doch ne Brandungsmontage ganz schön weit rauskriegen, oder sehe ich das falsch??
Jetzt lacht mich doch aus!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: 150m Würfe mit Montage in der Brandung*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Thomas! *scherzduwolltestesso* Wir werden mal ein Armbrustbrandungscastingevent mit anschließendem Angeln organisieren. Haukep hat ja schon gute Erfahrungen mit der Orga gemacht.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: 150m Würfe mit Montage in der Brandung*

Naja, technisch müsste das ja funzen, zumindest müsste man ne Armbrust daür leicht modifizieren können.
Warum also nicht??
Ne Schiene auf die Armbrust, auf der man die Montage ablegen kann, die Rute im Rutenhalter so platzieren, dass die Schnur ungehindert ablaufen kann und dann Feuer frei.
Da müsste man für die entsprechende Wurfweite nur ein bisschen mit dem Verhältnis Zugkraft zu Gewicht sowie dem "Abschusswinkel" experimentieren. 
Zweiter Vorteil: Dabei dürften wesentlich weniger Würmer abfallen, oder??


----------



## kanalbulle (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: 150m Würfe mit Montage in der Brandung*

Mensch - die Idee #6                                                                               
Ich kauf mir nen Boot und mach mich selbstständig als BrandungsmontagenAnOrtUndStelleBringer :q


----------



## Katze_01 (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: 150m Würfe mit Montage in der Brandung*

Moin Thomas


Ich weiß ja nicht, meinst du nicht, das die Kraft die eine Armbrust als V0 entwickelt, nicht viel zu hoch ist.
Der Losbrechmoment und die Kraft die beim Abschuß freigesetzt wird müßte die Würmer ins Nirwana befördern, 
zumal man den Bolzen am Vorfach befestigen müßte um Ihn jedesmal wieder einzuholen und hätte man da nicht eine ungemeine Hängergefahr.

Natürlich wäre es, wenn überhaupt machbar, möglich jedesmal einen neuen Bolzen zu verwenden, was dann in einer sehr Kostenintensieven Sache ausarten könnte.

Katze


----------



## Micky (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: 150m Würfe mit Montage in der Brandung*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne ganz doofe Frage:
> Warum eigentlich werfen und nicht werfen lassen??
> Irgendwo habe ich mal so ne Art Rakete bei den englischen Brandungsspezies gesehen.
> Soweit muss man ja nicht gehen.
> ...


 
Von der Idee gar nicht so schlecht, aber für die Praxis wohl eher untauglich... *schmunzel* :q  

Muss ich dann zusätzlich noch eine Waffenscheinprüfung ablegen oder mich als Pyrotechniker ausbilden lassen? |kopfkrat 

Wie groß ist die Gefahr dass mir eine Rakete am Strand explodiert (Fehlzündung)?

Wie viele Raketen brauche ich für einen "normalen" Angeltag? 
Hoch gerechnet auf 100 Wattis (plus Ringler) verteilt auf je zwei 2-Haken-Montagen macht das 25 Starts pro Rute !!! Es sei denn man hat ne Trägerrakete für 2 Montagen.... 

Wie hoch sind die Kosten für einen Raketenstart?
Bei den Benzin/Kerosinpreisen... #d 

Fragen über Fragen die sich noch bis ins UNENDLICHE weiter spinnen lassen!


----------



## Katze_01 (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: 150m Würfe mit Montage in der Brandung*

@ Kanalbulle


Ey, du hast ja ne Marktlücke endeckt.

Katze


----------



## Marcel1409 (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: 150m Würfe mit Montage in der Brandung*

Ich war schon mal kurz davor mir ein ferngesteuertes Boot zu kaufen, was eine Ablagefläche hat, um beim Karpfenangeln die Boilies direkt über den Angelplatz auszuschütten. Das müsste doch auch in der Brandung funzen, oder |kopfkrat  :q ?!!!


----------



## Micky (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: 150m Würfe mit Montage in der Brandung*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war schon mal kurz davor mir ein ferngesteuertes Boot zu kaufen, was eine Ablagefläche hat, um beim Karpfenangeln die Boilies direkt über den Angelplatz auszuschütten. Das müsste doch auch in der Brandung funzen, oder |kopfkrat :q ?!!!


 
Ich muss nochmal über die Sache mit der Rakete nachdenken... |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: 150m Würfe mit Montage in der Brandung*

Man braucht doch keinen Bolzen, sondern das Blei genügt doch.
Deswegen ja ne extra Schiene, die breit genug ist, um das Blei aufzunehmen.
Dann einfach die Montage mit dem Blei auf die Schiene legen und "abschicken".


----------



## Gunnar. (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: 150m Würfe mit Montage in der Brandung*

Hi Thomas,



> Deswegen ja ne extra Schiene, die breit genug ist, um das Blei aufzunehmen.


Bleibt noch die Frage wie das Blei "mitgenommen" werden soll. Die Sehne allein ist ja zu dünn...................Müßte was vorhanden sein wo die Montage nicht nur rauf , sondern reingelegt werden kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: 150m Würfe mit Montage in der Brandung*

So ne Art "Korb" an der Sehne montieren??


----------



## Gunnar. (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: 150m Würfe mit Montage in der Brandung*

Genau!!
Ähnlich wie beim Katapult.
Oder die die Montage liegt in einer Art Rohr.An der Sehne dann eine Art "Mitnehmer" , hinter der Montage , der dann diese beim "Abschuß" vor sich herschiebt.


----------



## haukep (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: 150m Würfe mit Montage in der Brandung*

Naja, oder ein kleines Rohr, wo man das Blei und die Montage reinpackt! Auf dem Wasser müsste die dann aber zerplatzen oder so...


----------



## Gunnar. (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: 150m Würfe mit Montage in der Brandung*

Ne PVA-Bombe!?


----------



## haukep (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: 150m Würfe mit Montage in der Brandung*

Ja, sowas in der Art, man könnte das ganze ja mit PVA Schnur und PVA Netz so einwickeln, dass es sich nicht verheddert, aber das Paket sich im Wasser entfaltet...


----------



## Gunnar. (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: 150m Würfe mit Montage in der Brandung*

PVA-Schnur , Netz ? Das wird wol ne Art Roulade?Zu umständlich glaub ich.Müßte dann schon so eine Art Hard-PVA-Körper sein wo die Montage inneliegt.Aber wie groß soll dann die Armbrust ausfallen?
Ich glaub ein dressierter Pinguin ist dann die leichtere Variante.*LOL*


----------



## haukep (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: 150m Würfe mit Montage in der Brandung*

Naja, oder man nimmet eine Art Katapult, aber das ist dann wahrscheinlichgenauso gut wie die Angelrute


----------

